# low PH



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

so ichecked my PH this morning and its very low , in between 6.0-6.5 and i would like it around 7.0 for my oscar,jack dempsey,pleco,and parrot cichlid in my 30 long. my hardness is around 120 and ammonia is .25 nitrite=0 and nitrate =10 or could be the other way around is there any product to raise my PH up around 7.0 , or anything i can do? *c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Leave it alone. When you try to change your ph when your fish should have no problem adjusting to it, this is the point where you start stressing your fish out and cause problems. Get a kh/gh test kit and see what your kh is to make sure it is not too low. Too low a kh your ph will fluctuate too freely.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

my kh is hard to tell I think it's like 30


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree,leave it be.The fish will acclimate to it,but fooling with it too much will do much more harm than good.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You need to get an API test kit.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

I believe south american waters are of such ph. I used a ph down chemical in the beginning of my squatium hobby and instantly killed 2 fish


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Aquarium hobby*


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm not a cichlid expert, but.... you can safely raise the pH and buffer the water by using crushed coral. It is very common in cichlid tanks even by way of the sand.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

i know jrman for now i just have test strips


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I raise the ph in my tang tanks with crushed coral. safest way to do it.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Parrots should love that PH, 7 and above they don't care for as much.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

i have a parrot nasomi but hes like not redish orange, hes a dark green with black stripes ? hes like 3 inches long


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds like the origional parrot cichlid that the others were bred from. They're south american cichlids that prefer lower ph's, vs the african cichlids that don't mind the higher ph.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

oh well, i was kinda hopin he would change into that redish orange :/


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Something like this guy?
Parrot Cichlid, Hoplarchus psittacus Species Profile, Care Instructions, Feeding and more.  ::  Aquarium Domain.com


----------

